# Nippy Guinea Pig!



## Cynder (Jun 7, 2016)

I am a new Mama to 2 baby female guinea pigs (Pixie and Daisy). They were 6 weeks old when I got them (now about 10 weeks old). They have an extra large cage, separate "play area" enclosure, and run for outside. They get lots of treats and attention and have become very tame. Pixie is the runt and as gentle as can be. DAISY is my "problem fur child". She is very friendly and loves attention, BUT she is quite nippy! It is not out of aggression, she just loves to chew EVERYTHING, and "test bites" much harder than she should. Since she is so young, is there anyway to correct this? Perhaps it will get better when she is older? My main concern is I have a 4 year old daughter (handling is always supervised ofcourse). Last night she was holding Daisy, and Daisy was chewing on her shirt and accidently nipped her skin underneath. (It was obviously unintentional). Tonight my friend was holding her and she sharply nipped her thumb. No blood drawn, and was non-aggresive. Is there anyway to correct her bitey-ness? I think she is just a hard nibbler is all.


----------



## wind1 (Oct 24, 2010)

Some guinea pigs do not like being held so will let you know by nipping, that may be why she nipped your friend. I had a guinea pig once who hated being carried anywhere and would give me a quite hard nip. He was also a clothes chewer, if I was sitting with him on my lap he would have a good nibble on my clothing. The only time I carried him was to transport him from his hutch to the run, and I kept my fingers and thumbs out of the way! You could try squealing when she bites, this is what another guinea pig would do and that should let her know it's not ok. Just a short sharp squeal should be enough. For your young daughter I would suggest she sits on the floor when handling the guinea pigs with a towel in her lap so if the guinea pig does nip it nips the towel not her,and if the guinea pig wants to get down it can.


----------



## OMG (Oct 20, 2016)

Hi, guinea pigs take quiet a time to tame. I chatted to mine then gently stroked them before attempting to pick them up. They live indoors in an open top enclosure so are used to me coming and going,interacting with them and stroking them and to be quite honest I don't pick them up a lot. I check them over regularly and clip their nails. Neither of them have ever bitten even when handled. They like to feel safe and secure. I use a new soft dog blanket for them to sit on, on my lap. Perhaps the nibbly one would like a treat to nibble on. Mine are nuts on parsley.


----------

